# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  NARUTO

## ابو العبد

لمحبي مسلسلات الـ Anime .....
بقدم لكم مسلسل ناروتو...

الصنف :Tv Series 
النوع : Action + Comedy + Drama
سنة الإنتاج : 2002
الإستديوهات : Studio Pierro
المؤلف : Masashi Kishimoto
الإنتاج : TV Tokyo \ Studio Pierrot


طبعا هو مسلسل كرتون بس مش للأطفال و مش للكبار فقط عشان ما تفهموا غلط كالعادة....
المسلسل اول ما سمعت عنه .. قلت ببالي انه شغل ولاد ... بس بعد ما تابعته ... فعلا انه رائع وفكرته جدا مبتكرة ... 

بإختصار المسلسل راح يبينلك معنى الصداقة و الطموح و الإنتقام و القوة المطلقة بمعنى الكلمة ...
نزل جزئين منه الاول مدبلج بالإنجليزية ماعدا اخر 20 حلقة مترجم فقط... المكون من 220 حلقة...
اما الجزء الثاني فهو قيد الإنشاء بس كل جمعة بنزلوا حلقة مش مدبلج بالإنجليزية وانما مترجمة ...
ما راح احكي القصة لأنها طويلة و فيها احداث كثيرة و الشخصيات أكثر...

ولكن بشكل مختصر...
تبدأ قصة هذا الأنيمي عندما يهاجم الثعلب ذو التسعة ذيول (الكوبي) قرية تسمى ( Leaf Village ) وينشر فيها الدمار...
فيقرر أهل القرية إرسال العديد من مقاتلي النينجا للقضاء على هذا الكوبي  فيضطرون في هذه الحالة للأستعانة بأقوى مقاتل نينجا في هوكاجي الرابع Yondaime...
فيقوم هذا الأخير بختم هذا الثعلب في جسد أحد مواليد أهل 
القرية الجدد .... ( ناروتو ) وبعد 12 عاماً من الحادثة ... تبدأ الحكاية ....... وتظهر شخصيات.


راح اعطيكم الرابط عشان تابعوا ولا تفوتوا على حالكم....
www.one-naruto.blogspot.com

----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## ابو العبد

تابعوا ناروتو وبتعرفوا شو هاي الرسمة ....

والي بيعرف اي حلقة هاي له جائزة...

----------


## ابو العبد



----------


## usagendy

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## usagendy

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_الله يعطيك العافيه_


 تابع من اوله وراح تعرف انه بجنن ....

----------


## Tiem

والله يا ابو العبد ياريت العربي بيكون احسن مو كتير افهم الانجليزي يعني حلو كتير بس الاحلى لو بالعربي والاحلى والاكتر لانه انت اللي منزله..
تيم

----------


## ابو العبد

والله يا تيم لو عربي راح يكون مقطع كثير مش الشوي و خاصة انه الدبلجة العربية كلها غلط وما بتعطيك واقع القصة الصحيحة....

فا بإنجليزي احسن....

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا بصراحه اخوي مقززني بناروتو يا زلمه 24 ساعه بحضروا  وما بخليني اتابع مباراه وحده شو اعمل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو العبد

خلي يروح على الموقع الي انا حطيته لناروتو و التلفزيون راح يصير لك....

----------

